# Yet Another Place to Go Visit (The Institute of Military Technology)



## AWP (Jul 22, 2011)

Down in Titusville, FL. This started as the personal collection of the founder of Knight's Armament.

http://www.instmiltech.com/index.html

My thanks to Soldiersystems.net for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Free, that definitely looks like a great place.  I have to get my fix at the Patton Museum on occasion since it's so close.  I'll have to tell my mom and her husband about it so they can visit while snowbirding down there this winter.  Her husbands dad was wounded while fighting in the Hurtgen Forest, SS recipient IIRC.


----------



## alibi (Jul 22, 2011)

I live very close to them.  Might have to go visit one of these days.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2011)

Headshot said:


> Thanks Free, that definitely looks like a great place. I have to get my fix at the Patton Museum on occasion since it's so close. I'll have to tell my mom and her husband about it so they can visit while snowbirding down there this winter. Her husbands dad was wounded while fighting in the Hurtgen Forest, SS recipient IIRC.



Wow. 28th ID or....did 4th ID start that? I know the 28th took horrendous casualties there. My wife's grandfather is a Bulge vet.

If one were to stay in Orlando you'd be about an hour from that museum and less than an hour from Fantasy of Flight, something for you history buffs ot think about when everyone wants to go visit the big Mouse and the thought of "It's a Small World After All" makes you nauseous.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 22, 2011)

He was with the 8th. He took a sniper round in the leg trying to save some buddies and almost lost the leg (they wanted to amputate and he said no). He walked with a permanent limp for the rest of his life with a big hunk of flesh missing out of the back of his leg. Again, can't remember if it was SS or BS he received, either way, he's a hero in my book.

No hijack intended, but for those who aren't quite familiar with the hell on Earth that was the battle for the Huertgen Forest, give this a read and let the casualties sink in a bit and then look at where we are today as a nation. http://history.amedd.army.mil/booksdocs/wwii/HuertgenForest/HF.htm


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2011)

Huertgen was a meat grinder, which says a lot about WWII that it is remembered as such.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 22, 2011)

Who needs RatLand:sick: with that museum down the street?  And the Space Center an easy drive...  and the 'glades not too far away...  and Hurlburt, and McDill, and the Keys...

Huertgen was one of those Battles that redefined the phrease "bloody"...

I'm waiting for the Ft. Lewis Museum to reopen from rennovation, there is supposed to be an exhibit on the preparation for men going to the Pacific Theater that is stellar...

I really want to get back to visit the NoVa group...  I'd like to spend some time at the Women in the Military Museum at Arlington...  last time we were there most of it was closed for the MoH luncheon and activities at The National Cemetery.  and I'd like to visit the Smithsonian, The Jefferson, and the.....


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 22, 2011)

If I ever go on holidays to Orlando I will make sure I make a trip to there. What a place. Fantastic!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the post Free. I can spend days in such places.

RF 1


----------

